
Single-atom transistor discovered - prakash
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091206085833.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
scottw
It was also discovered on Saturday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=979559>

and again yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=978074>

~~~
prakash
sorry, didn't see those links.

